# Tri Litter



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Hiya i have a Tri litter at the moment, Dad is Stanley a Black Tri coloured mum is Eve a Beige Point (Black Eyed Siamese) which ever you call it 

We have 4 Girls in the litter that are all keepers, also 2 chocolate tri males i'm keeping and then 5 Tri males and 4 beige point males

Dad and mum









Keeper Girls









Chocolate Tri Keepers









Tri Males









Beige Point Males


----------



## JC&amp;AM (Feb 28, 2015)

OH MY GOSH I've been looking for Siamese for ever! You're so lucky! If you ever have any available, let me know! ;D


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Dad and mum


Is that an onion ring? :lol:


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the tri does


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

bellamousey said:


> Vixen said:
> 
> 
> > Dad and mum
> ...


lol it's a squid ring lol thought they might enjoy it, went down a treat.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

JC&AM said:


> OH MY GOSH I've been looking for Siamese for ever! You're so lucky! If you ever have any available, let me know! ;D


I have the 4 boys available, may have some girls in up and coming litters  Where abouts are you?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Agoutigoo said:


> Love the tri does


Thanx hun, hoping to be able to get more like the girl with more white on her


----------

